# How To Create a Simple Seed Organizer



## Jackie_Lee (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a great post. I have GOT to come up with some kind of system. I just dug into a tupperware box on top of the microwave and found 6 or 7 more packets of seeds. oops. I recently saw a video of a woman who has a very similar system, but uses the square hard sided boxes. I kind of like yours because it's much more portable. Thanks!
.-= Jackie Lee´s last blog ..To Do: Get Finances In Order =-.


----------

